# Best all around antiseptic?



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 18, 2012)

Just cut myself, no biggie. A Band-Ade now adorns it. When reaching for an antiseptic I found (not to my surprise) that I have 3% hydrogen peroxide and 91% isopropyl alcohol. I grabbed the hydrogen peroxide without thinking about it (I was bleeding) but after I finished the patch job I was puzzled that I didn't really know which would be better. Why do I stock both? I dunno.

I did a little research (Wikipedia: Antiseptic) and discovered that "More common 3% solutions of hydrogen peroxide have been used in  household first aid for scrapes, etc. However, even this less potent  form is no longer recommended for typical wound care as the strong  oxidization causes scar formation and increases healing time." However a notation states that a citation is needed for this assertion.

A forum such as DC attracts a lot of people of diverse knowledge (besides cooking) and I know a few members work in nursing related fields. All of you, what do you think of the following?

(1) 3% hydrogen peroxide, as I said above may may cause scar formation and may increase healing time.

(2) 91% isopropyl alcohol, also known as IPA. Sold in both 91% and 70%, the latter called rubbing alcohol. I buy it as an antiseptic and I figure more is better so I always get the high test.

(3) 99.953% isopropyl alcohol, really the high test stuff! It's practically pure IPA although a USP notation is conspicuously absent. A note about first aid says if you swallow it call the Poison Control Center!  Nothing about using it as an antiseptic though. I buy it to clean electronic components. Probably not a good idea to use it as antiseptic.

(4) 95% ethyl alcohol, AKA 190 proof Everclear.  This stuff would probably be pretty good as an antiseptic but is much better in punch or cocktails. I make a really great Bloody Mary with Everclear plus spicy tomato juice and a few other ingredients. I love it because it doesn't water down the tomato juice. Vodka is generally about 40% alcohol so it's almost two-thirds water. Who wants water in a Bloody Mary? However, it's probably a waste to use it on a would. Using it after is much better! 

 (Warnings: 1. Do not drink straight Everclear because it will burn your mouth and throat. 2. Adjust your measure when making cocktails because it's more than twice as strong as vodka! You don't want to have to peel your guests off the floor.)

(5) Something else? What do you use? Probably should stick to those products available in stores everywhere, not OR stuff.

All opinions are welcome and humor is not off limits!  

If I could pick _only one_ it would definitely choose the Everclear!   Is it an antiseptic or is it a cocktail mixer? It's both! I guess if  you hurt on the outside you apply it topically, and if your feelings are  hurt you apply it internally!


----------



## chopper (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow. I just have Neosporin for minor cuts and scrapes. Seems to heal pretty quickly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2012)

Soap and water to clean, Neosporin/Triple Antibiotic ointment for wound care.

NOT anti-bacterial soap...just soap.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2012)

I use the generic Neosporin from Walgreens for cuts and owies.  I use hydrogen peroxide for taking blood out of stuff.  It's the main ingredient in Oxyclean.  I remember reading something about HP not being good for cuts, can't remember why, it might be for your reason.  Rubbing alcohol is a disinfectant, like prior to an injection, but I wouldn't use it on cuts either, yowch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I use the generic Neosporin from Walgreens for cuts and owies.  I use hydrogen peroxide for taking blood out of stuff.  It's the main ingredient in Oxyclean.  I remember reading something about HP not being good for cuts, can't remember why.  Rubbing alcohol is a disinfectant, like prior to an injection, but I wouldn't use it on cuts either, yowch!



Yeah, it's really hard to outrun that sting.  Merthiolate is also no longer advised for disinfecting a wound, but I can't remember why.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's really hard to outrun that sting.  Merthiolate is also no longer advised for disinfecting a wound, but I can't remember why.



Is that what we used to call Mercurichrome?  The red stuff?  My friends' moms used to paint them up with it.  I was envious.  We never used it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Is that what we used to call Mercurichrome?  The red stuff?  My friends' moms used to paint them up with it.  I was envious.  We never used it.



Yes, that's it.  I had an encounter with a cat who scratched me all the way down my legs and Mom put that one, it stung like crazy and my legs looked like a candy cane.  And when I cut the very tip of my finger (no bone) off, a school secretary put that on it.  I thought the burning would never end.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2012)

I always thought Merthiolate was different from Mercurochrome.  The latter was in our medicine cabinet because it didn't sting.  We never used the former.  I graduated to iodine.  Now I usually use nothing at all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I always thought Merthiolate was different from Mercurochrome.  The latter was in our medicine cabinet because it didn't sting.  We never used the former.  I graduated to iodine.  Now I usually use nothing at all.



I could be wrong...I often am Mom used the one that stung.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

190 proof Everclear is no longer available in some states. In NC and VA, the highest proof we can get is 151. I reckon it is a good thing. 190 is mighty powerful.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Merthiolate is also no longer advised for  disinfecting a wound, but I can't remember  why.





Dawgluver said:


> Is that what we used to call  Mercurichrome?


 
 I know nothing. I used Wikipedia. Both contain mercury, now recognized as a dangerous substance.

 Tincture of merthiolate = Thiomersal, an organomercury compound (according to the article). Mercurichrome = Merbromin,  an organomercuric disodium salt (according to the article). I  remembered that some older antiseptics contained mercury but didn't  remember which ones. I guess it's good for killing bacteria but rots  your brain cells or something.

--

 Hoot, you can't buy Everclear in California either, we evidently have a  law restricting sale of alcoholic beverages to no more than 151 proof,  about 75%. But I have no problem buying it online and shipping it here  is fine. It's not really that expensive either even including shipping,  not a whole bunch more than a premium brand vodka (even including  shipping).

(Actually I think we can get Everclear 151 here.)


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

I drank a barrel full of that stuff in a concoction we called PJ, back in my youth.
Dangerous stuff it was...I ain't sure how we survived..


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone remember Bactine Spray?   Now that stung!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yeah!  We ran away!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

We use Dettol cream


----------



## jabbur (Aug 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Soap and water to clean, Neosporin/Triple Antibiotic ointment for wound care.
> 
> NOT anti-bacterial soap...just soap.



+1

That's the current recommendations for minor wounds.  I remember methiolate well.  Mom used the peroxide only on scrapes that had a large surface area after washing with soap and water.  I keep peroxide and rubbing alcohol around for different things.  Peroxide is great for removing blood and body fluids from clothing and alcohol is great for cleaning and disinfecting things like my earrings and to remove ink from clothing.


----------



## Four String Chef (Aug 18, 2012)

Use iodine. Problem solved.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 18, 2012)

My vet told me this: not to use hydrogen peroxide if there is a possibility stitches may be required--hydrogen peroxide destroys the edges. So what did she recommend when I asked this  (had a dog that had gotten into a very bad fight with another dog, swelling had already started, so had to wait 3-4 days for drains). Saline. To flush the wounds with saline.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> My vet told me this: not to use hydrogen peroxide if there is a possibility stitches may be required--hydrogen peroxide destroys the edges. So what did she recommend when I asked this  (had a dog that had gotten into a very bad fight with another dog, swelling had already started, so had to wait 3-4 days for drains). Saline. To flush the wounds with saline.



Works for humans, too.  I use it in a squeeze bottle to get a good flush, it's how I cleaned Shrek's wound twice a day.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Works for humans, too.  I use it in a squeeze bottle to get a good flush, it's how I cleaned Shrek's wound twice a day.


I keep a bottle in the house at all times. It works for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> My vet told me this: not to use hydrogen peroxide if there is a possibility stitches may be required--hydrogen peroxide destroys the edges.



Yes, that's what I'd read, why HP isn't a good idea for wounds.  Thanks, CWS.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

A hot branding iron works wonders on bullet wounds...
Source: _The Outlaw Josey Wales_


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hoot said:


> A hot branding iron works wonders on bullet wounds...
> Source: _The Outlaw Josey Wales_


Good to know, Hoot, but I rarely have a hot branding iron handy (not that I suffer bullet wounds either). Hopefully, one doesn't keep a gun nearby while cooking...it is only lunch or supper, not worth a duel.However, cayenne pepper (no, it doesn't sting--I tried it) packed in a cut paw pad does stop the bleeding. Another thing a vet told me. Before I'd try it on one of my dogs, I had to try it on myself. Being somewhat clumsy, it didn't take long before I cut my thumb...it didn't sting, and it did stop the bleeding. That too is the dog first aid cupboard (which is also the human first aid cupboard).


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 18, 2012)

Funny thing, I cut myself again!  Perhaps not having a good day...

Next arm (there's two, right?) and this time I used 91% IPA. It stung a bit more. We guys will look you right in the eye and tell you, no problem! 

Still not sure which is best. Actually, unless there's some kind of infection going on I prefer to dry bandage my small cuts. I'm convinced they heal quicker without salve.

I guess I have a test case for healing here. Right arm HP, left arm EPA. Right arm was first, and a bit worse. Left arm is less woundful, I guess I must be learning something...


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

Whiskey might not cure it, but it will sure make you feel better about the whole thing!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Good to know, Hoot, but I rarely have a hot branding iron handy (not that I suffer bullet wounds either). Hopefully, one doesn't keep a gun nearby while cooking...it is only lunch or supper, not worth a duel.


Lotta hungry folks out there...you know what they say...
Better to have it and not need than to need it and not have it!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 18, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Better to have it and not need than to need it and not have it!



Heard that about a lot of things. Maybe it's one of them scientific laws...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2012)

Hoot said:
			
		

> A hot branding iron works wonders on bullet wounds...
> Source: The Outlaw Josey Wales



Closest thing I have is a hot curling iron.  Will that work?  Not that I anticipate having a bullet hole in the near future, but you never know.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, like Greg says..It applies to a lot of things...Whiskey...biscuits and gravy....running water....


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Closest thing I have is a hot curling iron.  Will that work?  Not that I anticipate having a bullet hole in the near future, but you never know.


That is one thing I hope you will never encounter. 
I suppose a curling iron might do....I will let ya know if I ever have a need to try it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 18, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Next arm (there's two, right?) and this time I used 91% IPA.


I honestly think there's something wrong with me. I read this and thought to myself, "why would he pour India Pale Ale on a cut? It doesn't have that much alcohol."


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I honestly think there's something wrong with me. I read this and thought to myself, "why would he pour India Pale Ale on a cut? It doesn't have that much alcohol."


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 19, 2012)

Heh!  I've got 99.9 test IPA and 91 test with a USP on it, so I used the latter later. 

I started the topic because the injury and the treatment got me to thinking. But I didn't know that I'd have two bites at the apple! So now I've got a scientific test here. I predict that neither of my arms will fall off...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Whiskey might not cure it, but it will sure make you feel better about the whole thing!



Very true


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> I honestly think there's something wrong with me. I read this and thought to myself, "why would he pour India Pale Ale on a cut? It doesn't have that much alcohol."



  I thought the same thing!  And what a waste of good beer!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 19, 2012)

Our antiseptic / wound treatment armamentarium includes-
70% Ethyl Alcohol
Hydrogen Peroxide
Aloe Vera
Campho  Phenique
Neosporin
Tea Tree Oil
Sterilized Tea Bag
Unguentine.
Cutting out a deeply embedded tick can require the use of several of the above.


----------



## kimmo (Aug 19, 2012)

When nothing is at hand, whiskey or vodka (I guess anything with alcohol) works wonders on cuts.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

I tend to lean toward natural remedies verses pharmacy treatments ... 

It all depends on the wound for starters ... I am truly quite careful and rarely have a wound... 
A paper cut possibly once in a blue moon ... However, I am not accident prone ...

And the hubby is a Vet, so he can advise or treat a wound ... ha ha ha ... 

Similiar, to all of you, if persistant, a German Generic of the typical Neosporin. 

Otherwise, I permit Nature to do its own healing work. 

Aloe vera, tea tree from the Herbalarío, which is a Natural Health Remedy & Food Store in English; and vitamin E ... Peroxide always good for cleansing ... 

Good Idea for a Post. 
Have lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 19, 2012)

The answer I'm seeking is the initial antiseptic to be used when first treating the wound, just before bandaging it.

I think minor wounds will heal more quickly if salves like Neosporin are not used, but rather just leave the wound dry and covered. I believe this because it appears to me that salves hinder scab formation, and I believe that the scab is nature's bandage to seal in the healing wound and to seal out bacteria and other pathogens. I continue using dry bandages until the scab is well formed, then just expose it to air. If the scab falls off before the wound is healed I just cover it with another bandage.

Keep in mind that I'm no expert. Anybody please correct me if I'm wrong, or you're welcome to criticize my technique.

BTW Neosporin is that stuff that is generically available as triple antibiotic salve, right?

Oh also BTW, neither arm has fallen off... yet.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2012)

If you can believe the claims, cuts covered with a band-aid heal faster than cuts left uncovered.  Similar claim for Neosporin - cuts heal faster when this is used.

I believe the band-aid claim as I have observed the difference myself in a decidedly non-scientific, uncontrolled study.   I don't use antiseptics so can't speak to that claim.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

I remember a Dr. Oz show where he recommended triple antibiotic cream and a bandaid, the key being keeping the owie moist and not forming a scab.  I admit I usually go with letting a wound form a scab.


----------



## Alix (Aug 19, 2012)

Keeping the wound moist and covered promotes healing. It will heal more quickly and scar less if this is done. Nature's bandaid often leaves scars. We heal from the inside out. 

I've used all types of antiseptic, but honestly soap and water is the best thing. We often use peroxide (even though we are now told not to) on things like road rash (in ball games) in order to stop the oozing quickly and get the kids back in the game.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 19, 2012)

Late last summer, I had many weeks of trials and tribulations tending to a wound in the calf area of my wife's leg.  The wound was the result of a biopsy sample performed by a plastic surgeon.  
The care instructions from the surgeon included cleansing three times per day. with a light saline solution, application of an antibiotic salve (mupirocin 2%), prevention of scab formation and the optional use of a dressing.  After about 2 weeks of no apparent healing, continued inflammation, and oozing; I switched to cleansing with hydrogen peroxide and noted a slight improvement with respect to oozing and inflammation, but after an additional two weeks did not detect any discernible healing.
After the above described four weeks, it was time to buy another 22 g of Mupirocin.  Because it appeared that the hydrogen peroxide was hampering tissue regeneration, over my wife's objections, I discontinued the use of peroxide and used the salve for cleansing the wound.  After about a week the area of the wound started to shrink as healthy tissue began to grow around the edges of the wound.
The ~2" X 1" wound was finally fully healed about three months after the date of the surgery.
The Mupirocin (manufactured in India) was supposed to show a 'clinical response' within one week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

I healed Shrek's inch and a half deep x 8 inches long surgical wound with saline and gauze, keeping it moist, in about three weeks at home.  It's also important to increase protein and vitamin E when you have a wound that is tough to heal.  

I've been healing wounds for almost thirteen years now...


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I healed Shrek's inch and a half deep x 8 inches long surgical wound with saline and gauze, keeping it moist, in about three weeks at home.  It's also important to increase protein and vitamin E when you have a wound that is tough to heal.
> 
> I've been healing wounds for almost thirteen years now...


Thanks for the feedback. Seems that clean deep wounds can heal better than larger surface area wounds, particularly in the leg area if there are some circulatory problems.  My wife's adventure with hot coffee on her upper leg was another trying adventure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

For a large area and shallow wound I would use the same technique.  Cleanse with saline, moisten gauze with saline and wring out almost dry, cover just the wound with the moist gauze so the surrounding skin does not stay wet.  Cover with dry gauze and paper tape.  Change twice a day.  

If the gauze is too wet, it will not wick away the drainage from the wound and allow it to just sit and get infectious.  When the dressing comes off, the "moist" gauze should have all the drainage and the wound should be nice and pink/red.  I understand the healing problems of areas with poor circulation.  Been taking care of venous stasis ulcers for a long time.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> If you can believe the claims, cuts covered with a band-aid heal faster than cuts left uncovered.  Similar claim for Neosporin - cuts heal faster when this is used.
> 
> I believe the band-aid claim as I have observed the difference myself in a decidedly non-scientific, uncontrolled study.   I don't use antiseptics so can't speak to that claim.



My experience is exactly the opposite. My cuts heal more quickly dry and exposed to air, once an initial bleeding, clotting and scab forming has taken place.

I've also observed that cuts heal more quickly when they are allowed to dry and form a scab. Application of a salve keeps the wound moist and scab formation is delayed. However there are good reasons to apply an antiseptic or antibiotic salve, when infection is a concern.



Dawgluver said:


> I remember a Dr. Oz show where he recommended  triple antibiotic cream and a bandaid, the key being keeping the owie  moist and not forming a scab.  I admit I usually go with letting a wound  form a scab.



Oddly, I have little faith in the advice of Dr. Oz.


To be clear, my comments refer to minor wounds, what we sometimes call "owies." More severe wounds require different treatment than superficial wounds.

For example, my second cut has almost healed, near 99%. It was the less consequential of the two.

My more serious cut (treated with hydrogen peroxide) bled out under the Band-Aid and kept itself fairly moist. Today I scrubbed off the excess blood (on the skin around the wound) and now I observe an exposed clot that has not formed a scab. I'm drying it out in air right now but will apply a Band-Aid before bedtime to keep the wound clean, and to keep debris out of the wound.

I think the best practice for superficial wounds is to clean them off with an antiseptic and then apply a Band-Aid. Once a scab has formed I would just leave it exposed and allow it to heal. If I feel there is substantial potential for accidentally re-injuring the scab then I would protect it with a Band-Aid.

Again, nothing I'm referring to has anything to do with anything other than superficial, small wounds.

I think isopropanol (IPA) is the way to go for these small injuries.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 19, 2012)

After treating Isabelle's bites, some of which were tears to the bone, with saline (yes, drains were put in, but 4 days after the incident), I'm a believer in saline. (Of course the first round of treatment was at 1:00 a.m. and I was in a panic). We would flush the wounds daily with saline, pack with sugar, wrap with gauze, and then cover with vet wrap 2x/day. The wounds healed nicely and she didn't need to be on antibiotics.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 20, 2012)

My brother in law is recovering from a horrible surgical infection, and both the wound care doc and the infectious disease doc said NO PEROXIDE, not ever, never on wounds.  Peroxide destroys tissue and interferes with healing.  

My minor wound care regime is soap and water, then neosporin and a bandage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have the recipes for both Saline and Dakin's solution  If anyone is interested.  Dakin's is used much more sparingly, only for infected wounds and it is stopped when the infection is gone.

Being able to make my own saline saved Medicare $50 x 3...


----------



## Sprout (Aug 20, 2012)

When I was in college we talked a fair amount about the moist vs. dry healing debate. Even the medical field can't agree on which is better. I think the reason they can't get a solid answer from research is pretty obvious. Every wound is different and every person's body heals just a little differently. There are definitely certain treatments for certain types of wounds, but for little things it varies from person to person and injury to injury. The only hard-fast rules we learned were, like mentioned above, washing the wound with mild soap and clean water or with saline is the number one with any injury, heat is best to draw out infection, and never use peroxide on an open wound. 

Personally, whether or not I use a bandaid or antibiotic ointment/tea tree oil/etc largely depends on where the cut is. If it's in an area that gets a lot of air (a natural bacteria killer) and it's not actively bleeding, I usually put nothing on it. I'll throw a bandaid on anything on my hands if I have to work (as it's required) and if it's fairly deep I'll put some ointment or tea tree oil on it while the bandage is on. At home I leave it exposed. If I get a cut on my foot I typically do ointment and a bandage, since feet come into contact with a lot of bacteria but aren't as frequently and easily washed as hands. The only time I use any kind of disinfectant is if I know there is infection present. With something like a hangnail I'll soak in hot water with betadine or iodine. For an ingrown hair I use a hot, moist washcloth and once it's open, maybe some betadine or tea tree oil followed by antibiotic ointment and a bandaid. I never use alcohol on myself/kids/etc. because frankly, it hurts, and if it's any worse than what I've mentioned above, I'm going to a doctor.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 20, 2012)

Alix said:


> I've used all types of antiseptic, but honestly soap and water is the best thing.


+1


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2012)

Greg, you seem to be equating formation of a scab with healing. That is not necessarily true. As I said, healing occurs from the inside out. If you want to minimize scarring moist and covered is better. Read the lovely PF's comments, not TOO wet, but moist enough to promote drainage. 

How we got here from antiseptics is kinda funky.


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2012)

Diabetics have entirely different problems with healing. They take longer to heal, and usually have circulatory problems also. Without the nutrients provided by the blood supply, there can be no healing. And the baby toe is the last place for the blood to flow to. It is also the most difficult place to put a bandaid on. That is why it is* so important* for diabetics to get their feet checked regularly. 

I had a hematoma break. That thing would just not stop bleeding. By the time I got it under control, I had a miniscule hole that formed a scab the size of a large grain of ground pepper. That was three weeks ago. The scab is still there, but smaller. I hope it drops off soon. It can't get any smaller.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 20, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> My brother in law is recovering from a horrible surgical infection, and both the wound care doc and the infectious disease doc said NO PEROXIDE, not ever, never on wounds.  Peroxide destroys tissue and interferes with healing.



From what I've read online and from comments in this topic I think I'm done with hydrogen peroxide.

Are there any other uses for it? Should I just throw it out?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> From what I've read online and from comments in this topic I think I'm done with hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> Are there any other uses for it? Should I just throw it out?



It's great for taking out bloodstains, and is the main ingredient in Oxyclean.  I wouldn't throw it out, just wouldn't use it on wounds.  Carpets, sheets, clothing, yes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> It's great for taking out bloodstains, and is the main ingredient in Oxyclean.  I wouldn't throw it out, just wouldn't use it on wounds.  Carpets, sheets, clothing, yes.


I once had two female dogs that got in a fight as they came in the door. It wasn't really a fight, it was more a spat, but, the one dog nicked the other dog's facial artery. There was blood every where. I loaded the bleeding dog into the van, drove to the vet clinic, realized she didn't have a collar on, slipped one on her (as she leaned on my chest). I walked into the clinic with a mostly white dog covered with blood and blood all over me. Hydrogen peroxide works great to get blood out when it is fresh. Did I mention the van looked as if I had butchered an animal in it? Six hours, 20 bottles of hydrogen peroxide and 6 cans of plain white shaving cream later, you'd have thought the van was brand new. Plain white shaving cream + hydrogen peroxide works great to get fresh blood stains out of upholstery and carpet.  Oh--the gal only needed on stitch.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 20, 2012)

Sprout said:


> When I was in college we talked a fair amount about the moist vs. dry healing debate. Even the medical field can't agree on which is better. I think the reason they can't get a solid answer from research is pretty obvious. Every wound is different and every person's body heals just a little differently. There are definitely certain treatments for certain types of wounds, but for little things it varies from person to person and injury to injury.


 
I guess I can speak only for myself. My experience is that small wounds like cuts and scrapes heal more quickly if I just get out of the way. Once a scab has formed I've found that my fastest healing relies on keeping the scab on and not scraping it until it falls off naturally Once that happens the healing is almost complete.

My only question is regarding clearing the wound of pathogens before the bandage goes on. (1) soap and water, (2) an antiseptic such as IPA, (3) something else.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 20, 2012)

Alix said:


> Greg, you seem to be equating formation of a scab with healing. That is not necessarily true. As I said, healing occurs from the inside out. If you want to minimize scarring moist and covered is better. Read the lovely PF's comments, not TOO wet, but moist enough to promote drainage.
> 
> How we got here from antiseptics is kinda funky.



I'm just relating my own personal experience, and I'm referring to cuts that are not cosmetic, like on the face. At some point in life you've cut almost everything that can be cut and whatever scars they are, that's what it is.

I figured a discussion of antiseptics would end exactly here. I wanted to know the best thing I could do for minor cuts.


----------



## Sprout (Aug 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I once had two female dogs that got in a fight as they came in the door. It wasn't really a fight, it was more a spat, but, the one dog nicked the other dog's facial artery. There was blood every where. I loaded the bleeding dog into the van, drove to the vet clinic, realized she didn't have a collar on, slipped one on her (as she leaned on my chest). I walked into the clinic with a mostly white dog covered with blood and blood all over me. Hydrogen peroxide works great to get blood out when it is fresh. Did I mention the van looked as if I had butchered an animal in it? Six hours, 20 bottles of hydrogen peroxide and 6 cans of plain white shaving cream later, you'd have thought the van was brand new. Plain white shaving cream + hydrogen peroxide works great to get fresh blood stains out of upholstery and carpet.  Oh--the gal only needed on stitch.



Bravo to you for keeping a cool head! All that blood must have been scary!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

soap and water.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I have the recipes for both Saline and Dakin's solution  If anyone is interested.  Dakin's is used much more sparingly, only for infected wounds and it is stopped when the infection is gone.
> 
> Being able to make my own saline saved Medicare $50 x 3...



I would like the saline recipe, please.  I got a bunch of saline packets for a Neti Pot, will that work?


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Are there any other uses for it? Should I just throw it out?


 
You can bleach your hair with it. I bet you would look cute with blonde curls trailing down over your forehead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I would like the saline recipe, please.  I got a bunch of saline packets for a Neti Pot, will that work?



Yes, it's the same thing.

Normal Saline (called that because it is the same concentration of sodium chloride that blood has)

You need a quart jar with a lid.

Wash covered saucepan, teaspoon measure, 2 or 4 cup measure, a metal spoon and the quart jar with lid in hot soapy water and rinse well, the dishwasher works too.

Boil 6 cups of water in a covered pan for 20 minutes.

Pour 4 cups of boiled water into the clean jar.

Add 2 teaspoons of salt to the jar and mix well.

Cover the jar with lid, note the date and store covered in the fridge for not more than one week.

I actually canned mine in a hot water bath and am storing them in the linen closet with the first aid kit.  That way I have it on hand.  Never pour back what you haven't used.  You will contaminate the whole jar.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yes, it's the same thing.
> 
> Normal Saline (called that because it is the same concentration of sodium chloride that blood has)
> 
> ...



This is fascinating.  Thanks PF!


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2012)

PF, we have a handy household hints thread. I'd love to see a sticky of basic first aid stuff. Cuts, burns, typical cooking crap. Would you consider putting one together?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

Alix said:


> PF, we have a handy household hints thread. I'd love to see a sticky of basic first aid stuff. Cuts, burns, typical cooking crap. Would you consider putting one together?



I could do that.  I will work on it next weekend.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I could do that.  I will work on it next weekend.



MWAH!! Perfect! You could make it easy on yourself and search just posts you've made with key words in them. That might make it just a c&p job in a lot of ways.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

Alix said:


> MWAH!! Perfect! You could make it easy on yourself and search just posts you've made with key words in them. That might make it just a c&p job in a lot of ways.



I will take a look at my posts.  Thanks for the idea, Alix.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 21, 2012)

My skin is as delicate as a babies bum so I use papaya skin on infected wounds.


----------



## Addie (Aug 21, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> My skin is as delicate as a babies bum so I use papaya skin on infected wounds.


 
My skin is very fragile. All the collagen is gone and just rubbing an itch can break it. I don't dare scratch an itch. If I break my skin, it becomes a major adverse event.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> You can bleach your hair with it. I bet you would look cute with blonde curls trailing down over your forehead.



I don't think that peroxide will will my grey hair blonde. If only...


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I don't think that peroxide will will my grey hair blonde. If only...


A friend of mine started to get blonde highlights put into her hair as she got more and more white ones. Over time she got more and more highlights put in until she was a blonde.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lucky me--time in the sun turns my hair blonde (and hides the grey)! Must be my Swedish genes.


----------



## Cindercat (Aug 21, 2012)

My legs get swollen with tight, thin skin. My doctor says its caused by H2O retention. Anyway my cat scratched my shin leaving an inch long gash that got infected. My doc said to use peroxide to clean it and then keep it covered. My nurse sister said never use peroxide. The cut eventually healed okay with antibiotics. I hope my doc is more up to date on other issues.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 22, 2012)

A lot of people don't know that peroxide degrades in the bottle--an open bottle may just be water.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 22, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> A lot of people don't know that peroxide degrades in the bottle--an open bottle may just be water.


I test it by using a bit to clean my ears. If it doesn't "snap, crackle, pop" it has degraded.


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I don't think that peroxide will make my grey hair blonde. If only...


 
You are handsome just the way you are. 

It will make it a champagne blonde. My hair is salt and pepper grey. It took four tries, but I got it to all white for my son's weddding. I just LUV my hairdresser! Then I let it go back to salt and pepper.


----------

